# hello from California



## koolgirl (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey guys, my name is Kortney and I have an Audi problem. well actually a couple of questions.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Hi

If you have the original style TT, post your questions in the MK 1 section. Lots of experts who like to help there.

Hoepfully you are safe and away from Forest Fires.... makiing big news in the UK.

TTitan


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I bet it is not raining over there [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Hi Kortney, welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

